# home made steelhead spinners - options



## tannhd

Nope


----------



## tannhd

REG said:


> Nice work desk area!


Thanks. I also tie flies, clean guns and sharpen knives there. Our entire basement is my man cave.


----------



## slowpaya

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/thumbs/fisk_tree_004.jpg tried thru photobucket


----------



## jpmarko

I started getting into making my own spinners a year ago and really dived into it last fall. Did a bunch of research, bought Spinner Fishing for Steelhead, Salmon and Trout by Jed Davis and also Spinner Magic by Jim Bedford. I ended up buying parts from Pen-tac and from Fisherman's Shack. Got to try out my spinners this last December and had success. It's a good feeling catching fish on a spinner you made. 

I especially recommend buying Jed Davis' book. That guy has a wealth of experience and knows spinner fishing backwards and forwards. He doesn't just explain how to make a spinner, but also what finishes to use for certain conditions. After reading his book, I felt my understanding of steelhead behavior grew by leaps and bounds. Of course, nothing beats experience on the water, but his methods and explanations will make you a better spinner fisherman. 

I bought a lot of silver bodies and blades in size 4, 4.5 and 5 in the polished and matte finish for my late fall and winter steelhead fishing (basically water temps under 50 degrees). I bought tubing and tape in different colors and put the tubing on the shank of the hook and tape on the inside of the spinner blade. The bright flash of a big, gaudy silver spinner in cold water temps seems to revv up lethargic fish with slowed metabolisms and entice them to strike. For my early fall and summer steelhead fishing (water temps above 50), I bought a lot of brass and black oxide bodies and blades in sizes 2, 3 and 4. Silver still works for me during dawn or dusk, but the smaller size spinners with duller and darker finishes seem to just work better during the midday hours when the sun is bright and the water at its warmest. Fish tend to be spookier and are more likely to run away from something that's too big and flashy. 

Jed Davis goes into way more detail than that, though. Definately a good read. Of course, this is mostly for river fishing. But I did catch a fish off the pier with my winter spinner in December. Next year I want to try trolling my spinners. 

I like Pen-tacs products the best. A little pricier, but solidly made. I buy the 0.032 in. French blades, which Jed Davis recommends because they are thicker and make a good thump on the retrieve. If you ask for the matte finish, Pen-tac will get them for you. But Fisherman's Shack has good stuff too.


----------



## tator

great info, thx for sharing.

i was just looking at Jeds book a couple weeks ago, and forgot all about.
think i'll get it now.

the guy that ownes R&B Luring was telling me too, how you have to thump them big in the cold water....
he said it's opposite of most fishing. you want to go big in the cold, and small lure in warmer water.
glad to hear this again by you...

just ordered me Jed's book.


----------



## steely74

Jed's book is a must have for any spinner fisherman, its funny how a book 30 years old still has so much relevance today.

For me I stay away from the thicker .32 blades and use mostly .25 and .20 thickness blades. Most people like the thicker blades but I dislike them because the are heavier and cost more. I can play with the body weight to add or subtract weight. Where you fish makes a difference in weight/size.

I only use metal beads for the bearing between the body and clevis. I don't use a wire former either just a pair of needle nose, round nose and side cutters.


----------



## DonP

steely74 said:


> I only use metal beads for the bearing between the body and clevis. I don't use a wire former either just a pair of needle nose, round nose and side cutters.


While I don't only use metal beads... the key to any blade turning freely is to use the smallest bead possible on each side of the clevis (for non in-line spinners).

And... as same as steely74... just a pair of needle nose, round nose, and side cutters for me too. Got tired of losing $5-$6 a pop on rivers that one does not know very well!! :yikes: :lol:

I'll see if I can get a better close up photo later today.


----------



## slowpaya

your hook seems a way from spinner


----------



## tannhd

I would agree. I also like using contrasting colors. 

Here are some of mine since we are sharing.


----------



## tator

DonP said:


> While I don't only use metal beads... the key to any blade turning freely is to use the smallest bead possible on each side of the clevis (for non in-line spinners).QOUTE]
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> metal beads are used as a bearing. the clevis will spin on the bearing easier then plastic. plastic can get chewed up, or worn after time.
> any bead or bearing above the clevis will put drag on the clevis while retrieving.
> 
> at least thats my under standing, but, i'm here to get educated.


----------



## tator

i only use plastic beads for a spacer. to space the bottom of my blade, just above the treble hook eye. so this keeps the spinner balanced.

i'm open to any pros or cons on this, thx.


----------



## tannhd

My Observations:

1. Use opposite colors right next to each other along the body. I think fish can see high contrast better.
2. Use hollow metal beads beads for the blade to rest on. They spin better than the not hollow bearing style brass beads. 
3. The bottom tip of the blade should reach the upper tip of the hook eyelet. Any longer and you may miss fish who strike at the blade and miss the hook.
4. I like using short shank hooks. It keeps the actual barb and tip near the lure instead of dragging behind it.
5. Use wide bend hooks. 
6. I keep about a fingers width of the wire from blade to eyelet at the top of the spinner. 
7. I like to use multiple beads and weights for body composition as oppsoed to one big hunk of metal. As I said above I like a lot of contrast, and the components move up and down the shaft making more noise as they run into each other. I beleive this serves as an additional attractant.


----------



## riverdawg54

I want these blades here on my.I will put colored bodies like above in the other picture.Those bodies look like worm weights that are painted.Are they?Lead will put me where I want to be.









DO those spinners there run alittle deeper than the french style blade spinner?I will still have some french too.slowpaya gave me a spinner like that last fall be I never fished it yet.


----------



## jerrob

tannhd said:


> I would agree. I also like using contrasting colors.
> 
> Here are some of mine since we are sharing.


Very impressive.


----------



## tannhd

Thanks.

Those are hematite beads. Not quite as heavy as lead, but they get right where I need them to be on a slow retrieve.

I don't know if the different style of blade affects depth.


----------



## riverdawg54

OK thankyou

I will try out both to see once I can get on the river again


----------



## tator

tannhd said:


> I would agree. I also like using contrasting colors.
> 
> Here are some of mine since we are sharing.


hi dan

ok, i'm missing something, please explain.
i don't see the contrast in your spinners.
they look basically silver or gold.


----------



## tannhd

It's just not a good picture. 

Black next to gold next to pinks. Silvers, purples and so on.


----------



## tator

tannhd said:


> It's just not a good picture.
> 
> Black next to gold next to pinks. Silvers, purples and so on.


thats makes sense now. i was scared to ask, didn't want you to take me wrong....
thx.


----------



## jpmarko

I agree that you need to have differently weighted spinners for different bodies of water. For the St. Joe I like size 4s, 4.5s or 5s to get me to the bottom. I also use metal beads because they add weight. But for smaller tribs you might need to go lighter and plastic beads work fine. 

In regards to the French blade, the reason I like the 0.032 in. spinner blade is not only because it is heavier, but because it makes a louder thump. That loud thump is important in winter when the water is cold and lethargic fish need something to wake them up. It makes for a louder presentation and goes along with the whole big, shiny and gaudy presentation to entice winter fish to strike. Maybe it's making a big deal out of a small detail, but it seems to work.

Anybody here familiar with the Oslo? That one makes a good thump under the water. It's a good lure and that thump is part of the presentation.


----------



## tator

yeah, i like the big thump of the heavy blades too.
i'll have to try some of those 4.5 & 5 blades.

do you guys throw spoons too, if so, what kind ?
or are spinners more effective ?

thx


----------



## METTLEFISH

You can do things with spoons you can't with spinners and vise versa. Spoons typically are for more aggressive bites, though used correctly they can be used to entice negative fish to take too. I go to spinners when the mood is negative, if I can put that spinner in their face I can make em take. Spoons on the other hand don't elicite that, however when they are in a possitive mood man can ya load the boat with them...in a hurry.


----------



## tator

thx, thats just what i was looking for. great info!




METTLEFISH said:


> You can do things with spoons you can't with spinners and vise versa. Spoons typically are for more aggressive bites, though used correctly they can be used to entice negative fish to take too. I go to spinners when the mood is negative, if I can put that spinner in their face I can make em take. Spoons on the other hand don't elicite that, however when they are in a possitive mood man can ya load the boat with them...in a hurry.


----------



## REG

I've had days (cold water) where I just slammed them with a spoon after fishing through the run with a spinner. It seemed to wake them up where the spinner didn't, so it's in context with what Mettlefish said. Totally different action between the two.

Also, I find spoons seem more effective to tie to the spoon directly with a loop knot vs. a swivel. When the knot is tied directly, the spoon has more of a waggling action than the rotation like you get with a swivel.


----------



## METTLEFISH

REG said:


> Also, I find spoons seem more effective to tie to the spoon directly with a loop knot vs. a swivel. When the knot is tied directly, the spoon has more of a waggling action than the rotation like you get with a swivel.


I agree with that to some extent, I use Duo-Lock snaps, no swivel. My family sells millions of spoons, and it is recomended to use a snap to allow freedom of movement and avoid the sometimes sharp edges around the eyelet area of the spoon.


----------



## tator

what type of spoons ?


----------



## REG

METTLEFISH said:


> My family sells millions of spoons, .


They charge you double?:yikes::yikes::lol::lol:


----------



## diztortion

I always use a snap swivel with spoons.


----------



## Oldgrandman

diztortion said:


> I always use a snap swivel with spoons.


...and I'll add for spinners too. I do not think the fish care one way or another. 

Use the best quality available. Those brass jobs shaped like Tennessee are out.


----------



## limige

OK I'm tagging along might have to buy some more gear, I grew up pitching spinners.


----------



## tator

started reading Jed Davis's book, great info. glad i got it.
already redoing my spinners.


----------



## diztortion

I've heard that the book by Jed Davis(spinners) compliments the book by Bill Herzog(spoons).

I only have the spoon book, does anyone have both?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jpmarko

diztortion said:


> I've heard that the book by Jed Davis(spinners) compliments the book by Bill Herzog(spoons).
> 
> I only have the spoon book, does anyone have both?


Yeah, I got both. They do compliment each other. Herzog does a good job of explaining what kind of spoon to use in terms of shape, size and color finish based upon the type of water you're fishing. In other words, if you're fishing a fast run, do you use a tear-drop shaped spoon like a KO Wobbler, an oval shaped spoon like a Little Cleo or an elongated spoon like Luhr Jensen Krocodile? Yes, a lot of times you can use whatever and get a fish but many days a more systematic approach is needed in order to take you to the next level and be more successful. Herzog goes into pretty good detail on what kind of spoon to use on what kind of water. Same as Jed Davis does in his spinner book. After you read them a couple times and understand the concepts you start to fish more systematically and you find yourself choosing certain lures with a specific purpose in mind based upon conditions. At least I do. I like that, since it also helps build confidence in what you're doing. Works too.


----------



## REG

Agree with JP regarding the books.

FWIW. Back a while ago, I am going to guess and say somewhere in the late 90's when he had a regular column in STS, Davis did modify his stance from what he initially stated the book regarding color, beads and their combinations.


----------



## METTLEFISH

If you only swing spoons, your missing out on their best attributes.


----------



## tannhd

They can also be used to cook heroin.


----------



## METTLEFISH

tannhd said:


> They can also be used to cook heroin.


 
O.K. ...... that explains it!....


----------



## tator

made me another pliers for bending the eye in wires.
this curved pliers makes it alot easy to wrap your wire around.
gets the handle up & out of your way.

made my lure colors uniform, now i might get a little better idea what colors are working better, compared to my first ones i did.

also, incorporated the swivel into the spinner.


----------



## riverdawg54

NIce

Do you know how much they weigh?

I have not ordered anything to make spinners yet.I might not even get anything to make um.I have a silver bladed #4 Mepps and a gold bladed #4 Meps already and I fish um on 30 pound Power Pro so I have all my bases covered for now.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Save yourself some time.. follow what Bedford's doin....


----------

